# straining/filtering milk



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

What does everyone use to stain or filter their milk? I am currently using a coffee filter in a funnel and it is so SLOW. I am milking 2 Mini LaManchas, both of which have twins still on them. I am not separating the babies at night yet so I am only getting about 2 cups a day and it takes 45 minutes to filter those 2 measly cups.  So, what does everyone else do? Thanks.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm using a paper towel in a funnel into the glass milk bottles. It works fine for me and i have to strain a half gallon at each milking. I do plan on ordering real milk filters soon.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I use a reusable milk filter inside of a funnel. Works great! Much faster than paper filters.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

AdamsAcres said:


> I use a reusable milk filter inside of a funnel. Works great! Much faster than paper filters.


Where did you get a reusable milk filter? How much did it cost?


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

They should have then in the coffee section at your grocery store. I got a generic one for about $5.00. Walmart carries a brand too... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brew-Rite-Permanent-Basket-Filter/14913163


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I use two tea leaf strainers, one half of the ball one on top of the cup looking one. seems to work great, and takes no time to strain the 3/4-1 quart I get per day.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I bought a smaller strainer and paper filters and filter directly into the mason jars. The paper strainers work great! and are not that expensive I think I paid like $5 for 300.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I use fairly thin cotton cloth, mine is actually from a set of sheets i cut into squares and bleached the daylights out of. I also use this for cheese cloth instead of actual cheese cloth.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

great re-use idea WarPony!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've tried all types of handy homemade things to filter milk and in all honesty, the best and economical way to go is to just get the filters made for milk... I got the stainless mini filter from Hoeggers as well as the box of paper filters to fit it a few years back, definately worth the bit of $ for it and it catches everything... I've used the reuseable coffee filters as well as just cheesecloth and still ended up with a stray hair in the jar. The filter I use now is very quick too... pour from the pail directly into it over the jar and in the fridge in less time than it takes to fix my coffee before work


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

liz said:


> I've tried all types of handy homemade things to filter milk and in all honesty, the best and economical way to go is to just get the filters made for milk... I got the stainless mini filter from Hoeggers as well as the box of paper filters to fit it a few years back, definately worth the bit of $ for it and it catches everything... I've used the reuseable coffee filters as well as just cheesecloth and still ended up with a stray hair in the jar. The filter I use now is very quick too... pour from the pail directly into it over the jar and in the fridge in less time than it takes to fix my coffee before work


That is exactly what I do as well.


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just bought some five gallon paint bucket strainers. people who spray paint use them. they are super fine mesh and work great. You get like three of them.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I have the regular size strainer from Hoegger's, and use the paper filters. Like Liz said, it's fast and strains it all. The filters are a little cheaper at Jeffer's, and I can get them locally at the feed store as well, since they're the same ones used by the dairy cow farmers around here.


----------



## Amyhis (May 4, 2013)

I buy milk filters from my feed store. I find they work the best for me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried to be cheap, using coffee filters. That went over like a lead baloon. It's regular milk filters from feed store. And they arent expensive at all.
Cheap is not always easy or economical in my experience.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw on TGS forum someplace that some were milking through cheesecloth, so I tried it. I really like it! No more hairs in the milk bucket! I use a rubber band around the top to make it tight. 

I go ahead and filter through the regular milk filters afterwards, just in case some tiny particle makes it through the cheesecloth. But I'm really happy with the way this works!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Ditto using actual milk filters and only stainless steel or glass for catchment and storage. Reusable stuff is too hard to sanitize.


----------

